# Alacantra, part leather super sports seats



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone have pictures and experience of the alacantra/leather super sports seats. They look like a value option vs full leather. Thinking of ordering a 2.0tfsi q sline soon.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I would seriously recommend the full leather SS seat. The leather diamond pattern is stunning in person and a huge step up from the alcantara (in my opinion). I had alcantara in my previous car and there's just no comparison. I suppose, the alcantara is warmer if you don't spec the heated seats but I'll take a chilled butt for full leather!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I take a different stance. I love the alcantara. Doesn't feel ice cold in winter and doesn't get red hot in summer. Also it feels nice to the touch. 
Didn't sag in the Mk2 like leather either.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

jryoung said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have pictures and experience of the alacantra/leather super sports seats. They look like a value option vs full leather. Thinking of ordering a 2.0tfsi q sline soon.


Pictures abound, just need to do some searches.

My A5s have both had Alcantara, and I love it. Warmer in winter, cooler in summers.
It shows no signs of wear in my car, and it feels so luxurious to touch.
My only complaint is Audi's use of colour in their interiors, especially in combination with Alcantara is too limited.
This is what may lead me to go leather depending on interior options in Canada.
If I wanted black though, it would be Alcantara.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, some useful opinions here, thanks. The super sports seats with part leather (the £695 option, not the standard sports seats) appear to have the same diamond pattern, in the alacantra part. I was thinking of the rock grey.Anyone have this combination?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The super sports seats in full leather look amazing, but agree equally that the part leather/part alcantara gives a very warm feeling to the seats. I've gone with the standard sports seats.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

that's my combination when I get, my car.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Here you go mate.. Super sport leather/alcantara seats.. Pics are bad quality maybe cause ive taken them by night.. Ill take few tomorrow during the day..



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Awesome, thanks. Is that the silver headlining too? My probably option will be S Line (so black headlining)


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

How do you mean silver headlining  ?


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

have to say i have always been a leather man in all my cars, even though in winter its bloody cold until the heated seats kick in.......

my personal view is that the alcantra feels luxurious to touch and it so nice stepping into the car and not feeling cold!! so would stick with leather/alcantra combo... had the alcantra been replaced with a cloth like material i would then definately of gone for full leather....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Alcantara also holds you arse firmly in position rather than leather where you slide all over the place when driving and cornering with enthusiasm.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

bash said:


> have to say i have always been a leather man in all my cars, even though in winter its bloody cold until the heated seats kick in.......
> 
> my personal view is that the alcantra feels luxurious to touch and it so nice stepping into the car and not feeling cold!! so would stick with leather/alcantra combo... had the alcantra been replaced with a cloth like material i would then definately of gone for full leather....


Exactly my thinking... the alcantara looks and feels very nice indeed.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I wouldn't change the Alacantra / leather in my current mark 2 as to mind mind its makes for a far better contrast of materials than the rather bland looking plain leather but the Mark 3 appears to have addressed this fact with the new design!


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Got to say that I am a big fan of the Alctantara/Leather combo in my Mk2 for many of the reasons outlined in the thread - Looks good, feels good. grips you, doesn't need heating in Winter.

I would chose it over the full leather option, even if they cost the same. If you can get it 'quilted' in a super sports seat for not a lot of extra dosh (or a lot less than full leather would be), it's a no brainer IMO.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

TortToise said:


> Got to say that I am a big fan of the Alctantara/Leather combo in my Mk2 for many of the reasons outlined in the thread - Looks good, feels good. grips you, doesn't need heating in Winter.
> 
> I would chose it over the full leather option, even if they cost the same. If you can get it 'quilted' in a super sports seat for not a lot of extra dosh (or a lot less than full leather would be), it's a no brainer IMO.


Saw one today with alacantara and it did feel and look really good and gave the cabin a warm tone to it. Staffer there said a man had ordered a mark 3 in all leather super sports seat not knowing it was quilted and was horrified when it was delivered, saying it looked like a duvet. I like the leather with that stitching though (I have seen it in yellow and also red somewhere) and looked great carried over into the additional leather pack. But the alacantara look is much better in this new model than I have seen in previous models.


----------

